# Missing my **** Cat Horatio



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

It's been 2 1/2 weeks since my barn cat went missing off my back porch. Sadly, I think I must come to the conclusion that he met with a bad end that night the horses were in a state. Talking with my next door neighbor, I have found out that approx. 15 minutes before the equine panic, he witnessed his dogs chasing the local fisher cat out of his yard and towards mine.

Horatio came to me as a last option before euthanasia. I really didn't want an outdoor cat. I hate worrying about them.But he was my best friend after my soul horse, Colorado, died, and would sit on my lap and purr while I cried in the empty barn. 

There isn't a dog in my house that hasn't been reduced to a screaming mess because of that cat. He would charge any canine intruder without warning, hesitation or fear. I used him exclusively for my fosters that tended to pester the indoor cats overmuch.
Sadly, I think this attitude was probably his downfall. I can see him charging a foe head on, instead of finding a safe spot.

Thank you to all who sent good wishes and prayers this way. I guess it just wasn't meant to be. I hope he behaves himself at the bridge.
Funny enough, the kids were playing with the camera the weekend before he disappeared. I was a little perturbed because they had used up the batteries, but looking through the memory card today I came across pictures that they had taken of him. I guess everything does happen for a reason.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.

RIP Horatio


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Horatio









Im so very sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I have always loved an orange tabby. I'm so sorry.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Such a pretty cat. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry! What a special and loving kitty he was!

God bless you in your grief! God bless him in being happy and at home in Heaven!

Tanya


----------



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

What a handsome boy.. I am so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update and sharing a bit about Horatio. I was holding out and hoping for a miracle. So sorry for your loss.









Rest in peace, mighty Horatio.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I was hoping for a miracle too. Thanks for your prayers and thoughts. Really going to miss that cat.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I used to have barn cats as well and I know how painful it is to lose one, and not know ......

I am sorry for your loss....

Keep em in line at the bridge Horatio!










Lee


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Words are inadequate. I know the pain you feel.
So sorry.


----------

